# Springtail culture with worms?



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I have recently noticed some small, clearish white, tube like worms in my springtail cultures. I had never noticed them before. Is there anything to worry about? Or are they supposed to be there? I guess i never realized springtails go thru a worm/larva stage if thats whats happening. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Fungus gnat larvae.

They'll overrun the springtails at some point. 

I'd start a new culture of Springtails now.

s


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

I've had a the odd gnat or two in my springtail cultures, but definitely have not had any problems with them "overrunning the culture"

-Tad


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

The worms may be grindal worms. I have had these occur in some of my cultures from time to time. It's funny 'cause if you were into feeding fish, you would want to get rid of the springtails and not the worms! If you Google grindal worm cultures there is a pretty good photo of the worms I've seen.

John R.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had whiteworms in a few of my cultures. My frogs like them almost as much as the springtails. I just started a new culture from scratch though, and that got rid of them, since they totally overtook my culture.

Ed Parker


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

agreed they are not fungus gnat larva. Many of us in the fish dept discovered springtails accidentally when culturing whiteworms for the fish... the springtails were considered the contamination.

Good news... its easy to move springtails to a new culture but no worms. Trying to move worms to a new culture with no springtails is another story.

Josh


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I have recently found white or grindal worms in my springtails. How do I start new cultures and move the springtails without moving the worms?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I have the same worms in two of my cultures. I'm in agreement that they are grindal worms. I got my cultures from a company that mostly sells insects for fish food, so they probably came in with them. Mine haven't overrunt the culture yet.
Neal


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, and to reply to Catfur's question--what are you culturing them in? Mine with worms are in coconut husk. What I did was put some charcoal on top of the coconut with a little yeast on the top. Then I waited until there were springtails on the charcoal, but no worms, then shook the springtails into a new culture of charcoal. The culture has exploded and there are no signs of worms and it's been several months. 

Neal


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I find it interesting that you can make the judgement that they're whiteworms, not fungus gnat larva, sight unseen?

You go by your prognosis from experience? So do I - opened up a springtail culture and had 40 or so fungus gnats fly out.

s


JoshKaptur said:


> agreed they are not fungus gnat larva. Many of us in the fish dept discovered springtails accidentally when culturing whiteworms for the fish... the springtails were considered the contamination.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

They are definitely true worms. They are about .3mm wide and a good 3-5mm long, definitely not insect larvae.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Sounds like grindal worms*

They sound like grindal worms to me too. They are harmless and your frogs may enjoy them. Nothing to worry about.
Dave


----------

